
Documents That Changed the World: Alfred Nobel’s Will, 1895 - Oatseller
http://www.washington.edu/news/2015/10/06/documents-that-changed-the-world-alfred-nobels-will-1895/
======
Oatseller
This is part of a podcast series. Scroll to the bottom of the page for links
to the others.

There are mp3 podcasts of each topic (more in-depth than the articles) that
are linked from each article as well as available on itunes [0]

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/documents-that-
changed-w...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/documents-that-changed-
world/id549558135)

